# is there a way to change the font color of your myspace display name?



## blahxyzblah (Oct 20, 2006)

i tried <font color=blue>   </font>, but that didnt work. any other ideas? thanks


----------



## H_L (Mar 2, 2007)

still need help?


----------



## Punk (Mar 2, 2007)

CSS maybe...?

I don't much about CSS so i can't help you.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 2, 2007)

I think there is on the new verions of it, I don't know...

I did some simple research on good and I found this in less than a minute:
http://www.dotcomunderground.com/blogs/2005/11/25/how-to-use-color-msn-nicks/

Before you ask here you can often find your solution on google within seconds


----------



## anna2009 (May 8, 2009)

WHAT KIND TOOLS YOUR USING.
WHAT KIND WEBSITE OF YOUR GOING TO DESIGNING.
THIS ONE IS YOUR PERSONAL /OFFICIAL WEBSITE.
__________________________________________________
Videogiochi
Driving Games


----------



## Macky (May 11, 2009)

log-in to your profile and paste this code <font color=”#0000FF”> YOUR_TEXT</font> 
just change "#0000FF" for different colors. set as blue. hope that helps. ehehe


----------

